# can Creatine cause hair loss???



## stylus187 (Oct 14, 2010)

Im gonna be starting on some KA (kre- alkalyn), Ive used mono in the past, but straight mono is kinda harsh on my body. I feel strange asking this, because I like to think i know my stuff. Im reading too many yes and no answers about creatine causing hair loss. I know creatine can raise your test levels slightly, but can it raise it to a point to actually convert it to DHT? Please, only the knowledgeable respond to this thread.. I would appreciate some info. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

it dont cause hair loss in my opinion. ive been using it since it came out as creatine phosphate, then switched to monohydrate after it came out.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2010)

What do you need hair for anyway?


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^^lmfao


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 15, 2010)

vortrit said:


> What do you need hair for anyway?


I didnt mean hair on my scalp, I dont want to lose that thick lucious hair that looks like a skunk patch on my ass.


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 15, 2010)

unclem said:


> it dont cause hair loss in my opinion. ive been using it since it came out as creatine phosphate, then switched to monohydrate after it came out.


Thanks Unclem, I honestly dont see a connection to creatine and hairloss either. Thanks for answering...


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^^no worries we are all here to learn stuff, right? ttyl stylus!


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> I didnt mean hair on my scalp, I dont want to lose that thick lucious hair that looks like a skunk patch on my ass.


 

ahhhhh, haaaaa, aaahhhhhLMFAO, skunk patch ass lol.!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)

the placebo effect could happen


----------



## kstar5 (Oct 19, 2010)

hair loss from creatine i dont believe so


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 22, 2010)

No


----------



## LAM (Nov 22, 2010)

creatine has no direct effect on any hormones, it's basically only acts at the cellular level as an energy source and has no direct effect on higher biological functions or processes.


----------

